# indian schools in cyberjaya



## sayyedsuboor (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi moving to cyber Jaya. Need help on the following

What are the living costs for a family of three average lifestyle and going out on weekends. Kid-7 years
Any Indian schools at cyber Jaya. If not then any Indian schools near cyber Jaya
Decent residential locality in or near cyber Jaya
Cost of second hand two wheeler. 
is Indian international licence accepted or a new license is required


----------

